# Medicals



## Geordielass

Can anyone give me a bit more info. on what happened at their medicals. What sort of things do they cover? Do they get in touch with your GP or request your medical records? Will they want to know about anything in your past medical history that is ok now?
Thanks again


----------



## FrancisJames

You've not had a reply to this yet so I'd thought I'd help out a bit.

Medicals for NZ have become a lot more thorough since I had mine, these days they test for such things as cholesterol, liver and kindey function and a whole lot of other things that most people would probably 'fail on paper' but may live pefectly normal lives.

Yes they will need to know about anything from the past that is ok now, you could technically lose your permit if they find out you've lied or witheld something so it's best to be honest, besides which they could contact your GP if they wanted to.

All they are looking for though is an indication of whether you're likely to be a financial or resource burden on the NZ health system. I wouldn't worry too much if I were you.


----------



## Bri&John

Hi Geordielass,

My boyfriend had a medical as I am sponsoring him. I was able to go in with him for 'support'. It was fine. The Dr was really nice (Dr Johnston in Tiverton, highly reccomended). He just asked general wellbeing questions and any medical history. Took blood pressure, height, weight, eye test etc and finally a blood test. Really was nothing to worry about.
We also had an x-ray done. This took about 5 mins!
We got everything back within a week, plus a huge x-ray of John's chest!!
Hope this helps!


----------



## Siouxzee

Hi Geordielass
We also have to still go for ours and have to do a whole range of blood tests as well. It seems though from Bri&John you dont have to do that if you are from the UK.
I also read but not sure about this but if your BMI is over a certain range they can reject your application.


----------



## saltybroad

We completed our medicals a year or so ago - it required pages of tick-boxes to be filled out by our GP, plus blood tests and chest x-rays. The forms state that INZ can contact your doctor - that said, to my knowledge, our forms were accepted without question and my GP was never contacted. Good luck!


----------



## Yvonne.72

Women aged aged 45 and over have to have a breast examination, unless you can provide the results of a mammogram performed in the last six months.

In addition to the physical exam, BP, weight, eye sight etc your blood and urine will be tested, you will also have an x-ray.

Children aged 15 and over have to have blood tests.

Standard blood tests include 
Glucose (preferably fasting) 
Lipids (preferably fasting) 
Full blood count 
Hepatitis B surface antigen*
* If applicant applying for residence, and test result positive then request:
- Hepatitis C test; and
- Hepatitis B e antigen (if result negative, request HBVDNA test); and
- repeat Liver Function Test (LFT); and
- if applicant over 30 years of age, then request Alpha fetoprotein test.
HIV** 
** If the initial test is positive, repeat and perform Western Blot.
Liver function 
Serum creatinine 
Syphilis 

This is the full medical form is on the immigration web site. I can't post a link to it until I've made 4 posts or more.


----------



## topcat83

Yvonne.72 said:


> Women aged aged 45 and over have to have a breast examination, unless you can provide the results of a mammogram performed in the last six months.
> 
> In addition to the physical exam, BP, weight, eye sight etc your blood and urine will be tested, you will also have an x-ray.
> 
> Children aged 15 and over have to have blood tests.
> 
> Standard blood tests include
> Glucose (preferably fasting)
> Lipids (preferably fasting)
> Full blood count
> Hepatitis B surface antigen*
> * If applicant applying for residence, and test result positive then request:
> - Hepatitis C test; and
> - Hepatitis B e antigen (if result negative, request HBVDNA test); and
> - repeat Liver Function Test (LFT); and
> - if applicant over 30 years of age, then request Alpha fetoprotein test.
> HIV**
> ** If the initial test is positive, repeat and perform Western Blot.
> Liver function
> Serum creatinine
> Syphilis
> 
> This is the full medical form is on the immigration web site. I can't post a link to it until I've made 4 posts or more.


Hi Yvonne - and welcome to the forum. You're over the 4 posts now!


----------



## zeiger

topcat83 said:


> Hi Yvonne - and welcome to the forum. You're over the 4 posts now!


I was wondering if I can get my medicals done from my local GP. There are a lot of doctors all over Germany which are also part of the NZ Panel of Doctors approved for Immigration stuff, but I will end up spending a lot of time going to them and getting it done AND it will cost me more money to travel to them rather than the tests themselves!

So, can I get it done by a locally registered GP who is in my town? She speaks English as well and should be able to fill out all the forms properly.

Regards,
Zeiger


----------



## Siouxzee

As fas as I understand you can only go to the approved panel of doctors.


----------



## saltybroad

zeiger said:


> I was wondering if I can get my medicals done from my local GP. There are a lot of doctors all over Germany which are also part of the NZ Panel of Doctors approved for Immigration stuff, but I will end up spending a lot of time going to them and getting it done AND it will cost me more money to travel to them rather than the tests themselves!
> 
> So, can I get it done by a locally registered GP who is in my town? She speaks English as well and should be able to fill out all the forms properly.
> 
> Regards,
> Zeiger


 I think it may depend on what country you live in - we were able to take the forms to our local GP rather than panel approved docs. However, we are in a (mostly) English-speaking country, I suppose that could make the difference.


----------



## Siouxzee

Hi Saltybroad
How did you find out? I know they charge etc for the NZ medicals compared to a normal doctors consult or medical. So would be great if we could go to our GP. Also they have our history etc.


----------



## saltybroad

Siouxzee said:


> Hi Saltybroad
> How did you find out? I know they charge etc for the NZ medicals compared to a normal doctors consult or medical. So would be great if we could go to our GP. Also they have our history etc.


I believe we tracked the info down either on the NZIS website or in the immigrant handbook (which can be downloaded from the website.) I'm sorry I can't be more specific but it's been just long enough since we did the medicals that I can't be sure. I do know that we were able to find (sometimes after exhaustive searching!) all the info we needed at the NZIS website. Good luck, and I'm sorry I can't be more helpful!


----------



## zeiger

saltybroad said:


> I believe we tracked the info down either on the NZIS website or in the immigrant handbook (which can be downloaded from the website.) I'm sorry I can't be more specific but it's been just long enough since we did the medicals that I can't be sure. I do know that we were able to find (sometimes after exhaustive searching!) all the info we needed at the NZIS website. Good luck, and I'm sorry I can't be more helpful!


There are no panel doctors in the USA. Strange but that is what it said even on my checklist


----------



## Siouxzee

Thanks Saltybroad and Zeiger
I read the paragraph on the NZ website and it seems that they feel in some countries going to the normal GP is unreliable (which I can understand), so they have the panel of doctors for those countries.
I think even though it is more expensive SA it might be safer to stick with the panel doctor.

This is from the website
A4.30.5 Panel doctors
In some countries, medical and/or X-ray reports completed by local doctors and radiologists are unreliable, and, if necessary, Immigration New Zealand branches and Ministry of Foreign Affairs and Trade (MFAT) offices may select, and require use of, a medical panel of reputable registered medical practitioners and/or radiologists.
All applicants within such countries must have their Medical and Chest X-Ray Certificates completed by a panel member.
A list of countries for which there are panel doctors is contained in Appendix 1. Applicants who are resident in one of these countries should consult the nearest branch of Immigration New Zealand for details of the appropriate panel doctor for their area.


----------

